# Need help with Photoshop (for Bandlogo/shirt)



## via (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi guys,
i wanted to create a bandshirt with the bandlogo on the front and a small text on the back... while the back is already done i have some trouble with the front...

i need some help with the ekg lines, so in the end i wanted the logo to look like this






(just without the small boxes u might see)
can someone help me with this, i'm a complete noob when it comes to photoshop


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Mar 31, 2010)

I believe screen printing requires vector art, which would be Illustrator and not photoshop. Some places take photoshop files and probably convert them over or something.


----------



## via (Apr 1, 2010)

i think you can design those ekg lines in photoshop too and convert them afterwards to any file you need, anyway as a matter of fact i suck at any designing program so i need help anyway


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Apr 1, 2010)

I have never used this, but I think you can export shape vector paths to illustrator. The text and what not is rendered and will be pixel based.

To create the same type of EKG thingy in photoshop, hide the text so just the EKG image is visible. Take the pen tool...






...and trace the EKG line with the pen. Basically you are adding points along the path. When you are done, you can right click and select add stroke path. You can predefine a brush shape and color or just use the pencil for a thin line. Then take the direct selection arrow which is around the pen too on the bar, select all the points, and delete them.

If you have Illustrator, or can get it...I suggest doing this in that program. You can trace the line as I said except it would be a tad different and easier IMO to add. You can also manually trace the text with the pen tool, or use live trace to convert it to the vector format.


----------

